# PS3 Eye -- Dread: The First Book of Pandemonium



## RChandler (Feb 18, 2008)

_Cross-posted w/CM._

This is kind of a shot in the dark, but here goes. I've got a PS3 with the Eye (essentially a USB camera). This allows up to six people to teleconference with audio and video (as long as everyone has the required hardware: a PS3 and a USB camera).

I'm looking to play a one-shot of Dread: The First Book of Pandemonium on Thursday, February 21st, 7:30PM EST. I'll GM, and I need three or four players. 

Dread is a game of cinematic horror-action. PCs are Disciples -- supernatural demon hunters who wield black magic to defend innocent people from the forces of Hell. The PCs are all expendable heroes with nothing left to lose. Missions revolve around tracking down and destroying demons while keeping the property destruction to an absolute minimum. Sessions typically degenerate into a bloodbath of gunfire and gore.

It's powered by a rules-light system, which can be taught to new players in a matter of minutes, and I've got several pregens to choose from. The only thing you need is some d12s (six to twelve -- I know, it's odd, but once you fondle a handful of d12s, you're never the same, and you'll thank me later). If you need more info about Dread, check out the link in my sig.

If you've got the required hardware and dice, and the inclination, you can post in this thread or email me at spaniard[at]dread-rpg[dot]com. Thanks!

-- Rafael


----------

